# My Gold recovery journey cpu/ram



## damezbullion

Hello refiners 
This might not be in the right section for now but before long it will become a slight tutorial with pictures fro beginners 

So far for gold recovery i have:-
6-16 x ceramic Pentium pro cpu
9kg of memory with gold fingers


not a bad batch for my first time ey,

My chemicals :- 
hydrochloric acid 32% 5 litres
Urea 250g
Sulphuric acid 98% 1 litre
Nitric acid 1 litre
sodium metabisulphite 500g
stannous chloride 3-6 % 50ml
hydrogen peroxide 3% 2.5 litre
sodium hypochlorite 2.5 litre
ammonia 25% 500ml

Everything a beginner should need if you believe if i have missed anything please add 

my equipment:-
5 x 5 litre buckets
2 x glass coffee jugs
1000 watt hot plate
100x filter paper 100mm ( for refining )
100 x coffe filters ( for ap and dirty solutions)
large plastic funnel
large plastic colander
water spray bottle
10 x pippets
measuring jug
chemical proof gloves
goggles

im also using household plastic cutlery to stir any thing and household plastic bowls to mix any chemicals

so everthing was ordered this evening and as soon as i receive the ( hlc ) and some boards i will get the camera out and start the leaching process or if the cpu come first then strait in with the ( ar ).

i will try to explain everything to my most best ability and get as many shots as i can, this is my first time so please bare with me,
really looking forward sharing this with all and even doing it myself, until then.....

Keep safe
Damian


----------



## damezbullion

HELLO just a little update and some pics, woop woop









so thats where i am as soon as the hlc arrives ill get some leaching on, also i maybe getting some more Pentium pro, i have been offered 18 for £18 each, i think im going to buy another 10 and leave it as that, so i will have 16 Pentium pro and 9kg 16lb of ram,


----------



## Pantherlikher

How about you describe alittle bit about where you plan to do all of this.
Like somewhere other then your kitchen counter.
Maybe while you're waiting, you could type up the entire process step by step. That way, we all can read through and add anything important before it becomes a problem.

BS.
Sometimes the simple things are the most important...


----------



## damezbullion

Pantherlikher said:


> How about you describe alittle bit about where you plan to do all of this.
> Like somewhere other then your kitchen counter.
> Maybe while you're waiting, you could type up the entire process step by step. That way, we all can read through and add anything important before it becomes a problem.
> 
> BS.
> Sometimes the simple things are the most important...


 hey buy all means i wanted to do that, i just didn't actually want to bore anyone with what they though was just another newbie leading them to a dead end, but yeah iv been dying to write my process i already have in a notepad for reference,
chemicals are sat there for photo purposes ONLY, ( tho when i am left with my gold powder from its last refine i will be washing indoors to eliminate any contamination )
aslo as i type i just received some more packages, i will get a photo up then start my write up.

still nice to meet you, damian


----------



## damezbullion




----------



## maynman1751

Something else that you may want to add to your 'arsenal' is an aquarium air pump. Very helpful in oxygenating your AP to keep it active.


----------



## etack

damezbullion said:


> HELLO just a little update and some pics, woop woop
> 
> so thats where i am as soon as the hlc arrives ill get some leaching on, also i maybe getting some more Pentium pro, i have been offered 18 for £18 each, i think im going to buy another 10 and leave it as that, so i will have 16 Pentium pro and 9kg 16lb of ram,




You are paying $30 a piece for something that is less than .3g per a CPU ($16.20CPU @ $54.02g) Save your money and buy refined gold.
Also you are paying to much for RAM. My advice is to start buying gold filled and stop over paying for computer scrap. Even If you paid 99% spot for Karat gold you will make more money than what you are right now and With less work. If you can get it free then refine it if you want but you are paying more than gold content.

Eric


----------



## poudouche

good initiative 
congratulations, do not forget to post the step by step process , along with pictures or videos
regards,
pououche


----------



## damezbullion

Right here we go this is going to be my written method statement, i believe evrthing should have a plan of attack also enabling you find any problems before they occur, now i am no scientist nor chemist, i im only getting the grasp of what certain chemicals react with certain metals, there is lots.
i will complete this in 4 sections:- 
*1* will be ram/memory sticks , 
*2* will be ceramic cpu , 
*3* will ceramic cpu lids and other gold plated metals like some pins i have, and 
*4* a final refine tho everything stated here would of already been refined once, 
there will eventually be a *5* of which i have not researched enough and this will be all my flat packs off the ram and the left over cpu ceramics( burned/crushed/process )
*
1:- memory sticks / ram* *( Depopulating )*

Right first of im going to get one of my 5 ltr buckets and a drill bit and get some 4-5mm holes in the bottom of the bucket also about 2 inches up the side of the bucket ( iv never seen this but sounds brilliant) i will then place this bucket inside of another that is the same size thus making it nice and snug, i will then put ( maybe edit ) 4.5kg 9lb or even half again into the bucket.
in a coffee jug i have i will bring to the boil some 36% HLC( hydrochloric acid ) when warm i will empty the contents into the buckets with the ram inside , covering all the material by a inch or so 
i will put lid on and as the buckets are made to fit snugly then 1 lid should technically cover 2 buckets. 
put in safe warm place and wait.
this process i believe dissolves tin/tin solder ( not silver ) allowing all components to fall off remember agitation is vital to this process to help dislodge the components.
when you see all the components have fallen off, pull up the first bucket allowing all the (hlc) to drain off and strait it another bucket of water to rinse.
gradually work through your boards rinsing them making sure all tin has gone and put them some where to drain /dry, or make a pile on a towel.
you result will be 2 piles, 1 pile of clean ram boards and one pile of clean components ic/flatpack ect.
either reuse your hlc to leach again or simply filter and leave the lid off and this can be reused as normal hlc ( i might need correcting on this )

*(AP) Acid peroxide (3 parts hydrochloric acid ( HLC ) 1 part Hydrogen peroxide ( H202 )*

with my nice clean boards im going to use the same bucket system as i did before, i will put around 2.5 lb of my ram boards in the buckets i will ad (HLC) in 500ml increments until the ram is covered i will then add 1 quarter of (H202) to whatever the amount of (hlc) there was.
again i will heat my (HLC)before i add it , again agitation is vital at this process, i will just simply keep an eye on it from here adding (H202) when i start to loose that transparent emerald green color, when i feel all the foils have been taken off i will proceed with filtering the foils out.
when i am at the stage where my memory is free of gold, i will again pull the first bucket containing the ram that has holes in it from the the other bucket and start to work my foils down with some tap water in a spray bottle ( i will not rinse to much as id like to keep the (AP).
i will then transfer that ram bucket to a fresh water bucket and continue to rinse.
my end result will be a pile of stripped memory, a bucket of (AP) with foils in it and sludge and fresh water bucket with foils in it and not so much sludge.

*Separating foils and cleaning )*

right first things first you want a is bucket a colander and 3 coffee filters and filter of your water buckets with foils, very simple pour water from the bucket into the filter leaving the foils at the bottom, add some more water to foils and agitate, and filter the water again leaving the foils in the bucket you should now have some foils in one bucket water in another and a filter with maybe some gold foils with it just put this filter into the bucket of foils for later.

now the (AP) first of filter the (AP) into a buck again with the colander a fresh bucket and 3 coffee filters, when u have filtered most of the (AP) ( again trying to leave foils and sludge in the bottom) put the filtered (AP) to one side you can use this again or get another batch on strait way adding fresh (HL)(H202) as needed.

time to start cleaning and diluting that sludge, you should have some (ap) and sludge in you bucket, add a load of water mix it about let some of the sludge( gold ) settle the filter into a waste bucket, repeat this 3 times then leaving some gold and materials at the bottom, spray your filter clean with water into the the waste until its as cleans as u can get it keeping the gold in the filter at this stage now rinse your filter in to the bucket with your gold, as it contains gold you might have filtered from the (AP).
collect all the foils together into your coffee jug and get ready for more cleaning.

now what i will do is add water to the coffee jug boil it add cold water and decant, ( i will always decant any solution through a filter) repeat this twice, i then will do exactly the same with (HLC) and add cold water and decant also leaving all the gold in the coffee mug at this point, now you should be left with some nice clean foils ready for (AR)

*
Dissolving gold (AR) acid ( ????) ( poor man 3 part (HLC) 1 part sodium hypchlorite) / 9 3 part (HLC) 1 part nitric acid )*

Can i first add that all these process's we go through are to remove metals, metals you do not want in your gold.

now theres 2 main (AR) i know off one is hydrochloric acid and sodium hypchlorite ( blaech/clorax) ( poor mans) and hydrochloric acid and nitric acid.
i will use the nitric acid for refining my powders only, dont ask me why, it might have something to do with the fact i dont want to use a poor mans method to refine my gold, tho i have no scientific knowledge on why these 2 process are different, but thats just when im gonna roll today.

now with my foils in a coffee pot i will cover with hlc about a inch above, i will then use a pipette to add my chlorite in increments, there will a reaction starit way as you ad the chlorite and its at the end of this reaction you will add more chlorite, keep doing this until the reaction stop and the gold has gone(left base metals), and id let it sit for a hour, after which its time you can test your solution for gold 

*Testing for gold ( stannous chloride ) dropping your gold (SMB) ( Sodium metabisulfite or as i learnt metabisulphite )*

right as far as stannous is concerned im in the unknown so i will update this, i have purchased 3-6% gold testing jewelers stannous chloride so i dont knowif the effects will be same as the powder and nor do i now the dilution ration of the sannous tho i would just water until it disolves and makes small batches at a time,
( you can make stannouse chloride ad some tin to HLC and boil you will be left with stannouse chloride in the bottom, rinse the powder keep for a rainy day  thanks GEO )

so after you gold has dissolved in (AR) its time to test for gold Take a napkin and add a drop of stannouse, then take a drop of solution and add to the napkin i believe you should have reaction thats creates a dark circle, this tests positive for gold time to filter.

now i have finer filters for this stage to take out any impurity and at this stage all equipment should be spotless.
now pour your (AR) into you filter and funnel in to a clean jar, when filtered rinse the remaining traces of gold and solids from the (AR) jug and as the contents sits in the filter your aim is to clean that filter with you spray bottle as its soaked up gold solution and gold will be trapped in any base metals the made it to the filter, after your happy its clean, you should be left with a quite clear solution, no need to test at this point.

time to drop you gold (SMB) the amount is simple if you expect 3 grams of gold from it ad that and a third so i would add about 4.5 grams of (SMB)
i will add this to the solution, stir the solution and leave to settle for however long it takes, at this stage i will test the solution every now and then with stannous and when it test negative i will know my gold has settled, i will decant solution, clean my powder a little and dry it out, store it ready to add to a bigger lot for better refining and cleaning.


*2:- Ceramic cpu using (AR) Hydrochloric acid and nitric acid*

Right to me this one seems so much simpler than the ram as you skip the whole (AP) process, as there less base metals to remove,

I will start buy holding a cpu ( with the lids on ) and hit them with a hammer, and lids will separate ( put them a side for plated scrap) and the put the rest of the cpu and ALL its contents into a jar. i will break my cpu into about 4 for the first run, after i am finished i will the clean them and crush them even smaller for a second gold retrieval process later on. i believe the ratio for this (Ar) is 3 parts hydrochloric to 1 part nitric acid, but i will judge the amount buy sight of the reaction.

So... cover your broken cpu with (HLC) about 10mm above then add about a 5th its volume in water (H2o) take the jug with your cpu and put it on you heat source and gently bring to gentle simmer, now with the lid on slowly start adding your nitric acid( i will use a pippet ) a reaction should take place strait away and a flume of fumes,will emerge( red/brown), again when your reaction stops then add some more nitric, at the exact point you have no reaction from the nitric, or no gold left, then you are done, let the solution cool to room temperature, and test for gold.(stannous)
if here you have added to much nitric you will have to add some urea until the reaction you see stops or add some HLC and boil down to cook out the nitric, if done properly this will not need to be done.

right the difference from the cpu and ram and this stage is we had already removed the tin /lead/silver solder from the boards where as there was still some solder on the cpu so this will have to be sorted.

get a clean jar and add some ice put a funnel and clean filter on top, now decant and filter you gold solution into the iced jug, the ice itself will help to drop lead sulphates out i believe, add all you solution dilute the remaining leftovers from the cpu and decant that as well, you will also want to clean the filter and funnel with water to ensure no gold loss. after this add about 15ml of sulfuric acid which will help drop the remaining silver from the solution( ammonia will also dissolve silver/when cleaning ),let all this sit until settled , and filter and decant again into another clean jug.

from here simply drop you gold and wash it just like in the steps before then add you dust to you collection

*3:- gold plated scrap (hlc Leach/bath)*

iv researched this lots and not really found all the answers what im looking for so i will attempt this i suppose in my own way,

iv 50g gold plated pins about 30g in bits of plated scarp and 16 gold plated cpu lids, i will do all this together.

i will start buy putting the scrap in to a jug covering with (HLC) and then bringing to a simmer, this im hoping will dissolve some solder and maybe help remove some foils, after this stage i wills rinse and decant everything and put all the contents including any undissolved metals into ((AR) with clorite, dissolving whatever gold is in there, to be late dropped.

im goin to stop there until i have clarified a few more points as im not sure what reactions i will defiantly get from this process, so will update soon


----------



## damezbullion

maynman1751 said:


> Something else that you may want to add to your 'arsenal' is an aquarium air pump. Very helpful in oxygenating your AP to keep it active.


hey thanks i did think of this neighbors are terrible tho with sound, i did see a video without a pump and a very quick process but if it takes longer than i thought i wll try and purchase a small silent one, cheers



etack said:


> damezbullion said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO just a little update and some pics, woop woop
> 
> so thats where i am as soon as the hlc arrives ill get some leaching on, also i maybe getting some more Pentium pro, i have been offered 18 for £18 each, i think im going to buy another 10 and leave it as that, so i will have 16 Pentium pro and 9kg 16lb of ram,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are paying $30 a piece for something that is less than .3g per a CPU ($16.20CPU @ $54.02g) Save your money and buy refined gold.
> Also you are paying to much for RAM. My advice is to start buying gold filled and stop over paying for computer scrap. Even If you paid 99% spot for Karat gold you will make more money than what you are right now and With less work. If you can get it free then refine it if you want but you are paying more than gold content.
> 
> Eric
Click to expand...

 well i had a feeling i could of been, there were so many figures i was trying to calculate and all these bloody forums claiming 1g of gold from a penteim pro, im not going to buy any more until i processed these, as for the ram, my pride took over in the auction, i already lost one lost, and it was great stater kit for me, what can i say im only human, as far as im concerned now if i can walk in an assayers with some gold i MYSLEF created from scrap, id be a very happy and proud man, achieving something seems worth so much more sometimes, but thank you i will be sure to come to you in the future , were about can i buy thing like refined gold? can i also find information on here about it? thanks tho man nice to meet you, Damian


poudouche said:


> good initiative
> congratulations, do not forget to post the step by step process , along with pictures or videos
> regards,
> pououche


 i will do and thanks, i will write a litlle method statement first then walk you all through, il try get some video but my camera goes through batteries like my cousin eats cake ( he eats a lot of cake you know ) LOL damian


----------



## damezbullion

etack said:


> damezbullion said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO just a little update and some pics, woop woop
> 
> so thats where i am as soon as the hlc arrives ill get some leaching on, also i maybe getting some more Pentium pro, i have been offered 18 for £18 each, i think im going to buy another 10 and leave it as that, so i will have 16 Pentium pro and 9kg 16lb of ram,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are paying $30 a piece for something that is less than .3g per a CPU ($16.20CPU @ $54.02g) Save your money and buy refined gold.
> Also you are paying to much for RAM. My advice is to start buying gold filled and stop over paying for computer scrap. Even If you paid 99% spot for Karat gold you will make more money than what you are right now and With less work. If you can get it free then refine it if you want but you are paying more than gold content.
> 
> Eric
Click to expand...

he just messaged me he thought i ment £15 not 18 so he said he would meet me half way and said £16.50 surly i can get at least .5 from these, they are the holy grails, the lids alone are pretty good i hear and if you powder the ceramics i hear u can still get bonding wire out of it, if i had 16 cpu at 0.5g thats 8g and all in it is £250, i shouldn't loose much should i? 8 g at £33 today price £264, let me know if you think these calculations are right or wrong even? cheers


----------



## etack

You don't seem to be listening if you want to wast your money OK, But you could simply take 40% of it and set it on fire and get the same results. The forum has consistently proven that PPors give back .3g of gold *that's it* and Au per pound they are not the best. they are just the flashest. 

Eric


----------



## damezbullion

etack said:


> You don't seem to be listening if you want to wast your money OK, But you could simply take 40% of it and set it on fire and get the same results. The forum has consistently proven that PPors give back .3g of gold *that's it* and Au per pound they are not the best. they are just the flashest.
> 
> Eric


ok ill take you word for it, call me a fool im going buy them, i gotta learn, i need to know hoe its done from first hand experiences and i know you lot are hear to help avoid mistakes like this one but sometime i just gotta make my own, id like to have a skill at this and take it further, whether it be investing rolled gold or refined or simply refining scrap for somone else, please see my point of veiw as you may seem its idiotic. 

lets put this simpler if you were me with £500 in your pocket what would you do, lets bare in mind i dont work everyday so iv time for 2 jobs


----------



## etack

OK :roll: 

Grandma always "says people will do what they do."

If I had £500 in pocket I would buy silver scrap from electronics and gold filled. That's what I would do. Don't discount silver it is the under appreciated metal (as your signature states). I make more money off silver at the moment than gold. it's cheaper and easier to refine.

Have fun

Eric


----------



## damezbullion

lol  

i looked into rolled gold, put a freind put me off, he said to take it to am assayers they will melt the lot, point a lazer at it and give me what its worth, i wasn't interested, id rather of got the gold myself, do you electroplate you rolled gold or can it be done successfully with a chemical process? yes iv heard to keep all my solutions and drop any silver in them but of course ignorant me hasn't looked into that yet, but i will, and excuse my poor rymes im a poor musician, so im told, but it has a ring to it lol


----------



## Geo

damezbullion said:


> lol
> 
> i looked into rolled gold, put a freind put me off, he said to take it to am assayers they will melt the lot, point a lazer at it and give me what its worth, i wasn't interested, id rather of got the gold myself, do you electroplate you rolled gold or can it be done successfully with a chemical process? yes iv heard to keep all my solutions and drop any silver in them but of course ignorant me hasn't looked into that yet, but i will, and excuse my poor rymes im a poor musician, so im told, but it has a ring to it lol



gold filled or rolled gold is very simple to process. normally its just gold over copper and sometimes silver. it can be cut up and digested in nitric acid leaving the karat gold to process or you can inquart using silver first and completely refine the gold the first time using only nitric acid. gold filled has much more gold by weight than gold plated.


----------



## damezbullion

Geo said:


> damezbullion said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> i looked into rolled gold, put a freind put me off, he said to take it to am assayers they will melt the lot, point a lazer at it and give me what its worth, i wasn't interested, id rather of got the gold myself, do you electroplate you rolled gold or can it be done successfully with a chemical process? yes iv heard to keep all my solutions and drop any silver in them but of course ignorant me hasn't looked into that yet, but i will, and excuse my poor rymes im a poor musician, so im told, but it has a ring to it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold filled or rolled gold is very simple to process. normally its just gold over copper and sometimes silver. it can be cut up and digested in nitric acid leaving the karat gold to process or you can inquart using silver first and completely refine the gold the first time using only nitric acid. gold filled has much more gold by weight than gold plated.
Click to expand...

 and whats the going rate per pound , i suppose you cant really tell can you because you font know what plate any of it is, does nitric baths rid ALL metals? im looking into silver at the Minuit, id like to know how to save it, how you doing anyways geo hope you good


----------



## Auful

etack said:


> OK :roll:
> 
> Grandma always "says people will do what they do."
> 
> If I had £500 in pocket I would buy silver scrap from electronics and gold filled. That's what I would do. Don't discount silver it is the under appreciated metal (as your signature states). I make more money off silver at the moment than gold. it's cheaper and easier to refine.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Eric



Eric, 
What, out of curiosity, would be your preferred "silver scrap from electronics" items?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Geo

feeling pretty good at the moment,thank you.gold filled should have a hallmark showing content of gold.it will look something like 1/20 10K gold filled. it varies on gold content and karat. it can be 1/10 14K gold filled. 10K or below can be digested in concentrated nitric acid when heated.so if the gold filled is any combination of 10K,it can be processed directly in nitric acid. 12,14,18 or higher needs to be inquarted with silver or base metals removed to process the karat gold left behind.

the 1/20 10K means that one twentieth of the entire weight of the piece is 10K gold when bought new.wear and abrasion thins the gold coating and the gold content can be less.so the older the piece or the more it has been worn determines how much gold it actually contains.


----------



## damezbullion

Geo said:


> feeling pretty good at the moment,thank you.gold filled should have a hallmark showing content of gold.it will look something like 1/20 10K gold filled. it varies on gold content and karat. it can be 1/10 14K gold filled. 10K or below can be digested in concentrated nitric acid when heated.so if the gold filled is any combination of 10K,it can be processed directly in nitric acid. 12,14,18 or higher needs to be inquarted with silver or base metals removed to process the karat gold left behind.
> 
> the 1/20 10K means that one twentieth of the entire weight of the piece is 10K gold when bought new.wear and abrasion thins the gold coating and the gold content can be less.so the older the piece or the more it has been worn determines how much gold it actually contains.


good glad to hear it  i have seen some big calculation also to work the amount of gold for thickest x karat and all that, i shall look into it, basically ebay is a no no for rolled gold as you will never know what your dealing it even narrows it down more as only 10 karrat can be chemically done, i think i better get the basics down first i havnt even a crucible yet for my gold let alone for inquarting bunches of scrap jewelery, i actually seen this been done, in a big machine and looked expensive, im going to look for some videos now and refresh myslef, cheers geo


----------



## etack

Auful said:


> etack said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK :roll:
> 
> Grandma always "says people will do what they do."
> 
> If I had £500 in pocket I would buy silver scrap from electronics and gold filled. That's what I would do. Don't discount silver it is the under appreciated metal (as your signature states). I make more money off silver at the moment than gold. it's cheaper and easier to refine.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric,
> What, out of curiosity, would be your preferred "silver scrap from electronics" items?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...


Sorry it was a typo it should be electricians.

Eric


----------



## Auful

etack said:


> Auful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etack said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK :roll:
> 
> If I had £500 in pocket I would buy silver scrap from electronics and gold filled.
> 
> Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric,
> What, out of curiosity, would be your preferred "silver scrap from electronics" items?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry it was a typo it should be electricians.
> 
> Eric
Click to expand...


DRATS, it got my hopes up there might be a good, common source of silver. Thanks! 

Matt


----------



## damezbullion

another delivery today, but no (HLC) grrrrr





also i cant wait anymore so im going to start mt buckets system ill post up some pics when completed


----------



## damezbullion

heres my bucket i just completed


----------



## damezbullion

All done! i completed my target im now able to seal both buckets whilst im leaching with one lid


----------



## bigjohn

You won't want to seal your lid. somehow I get the feeling your gonna do this indoors. HCL fumes will rust any steel nearby quick. Your reaction needs oxygen to work hence the suggestion of a aquarium pump.


----------



## damezbullion

hi there i will boil some hlc( outdoors ) and put in the buckets with a lid on just to take the solder off, when i come to ap it, im aiming to get it off quick and will cover with a towel outside my porch if it comes to leaving out over night, believe my my home is in top spec with white carpets, white walls and very expensive furniture( in my opinion ) the LAST thing i want to do is ruin my home, i am very anal about my property, and it is rented so i have the upmost respect for other ppls stuff, iv even had to purchase a hot plate of ebay to cook any ,material outside, but thank you for your concern, i know saftey is a very big aspect on this site and the whole subject, but as a young father of one, saftey is up there on ( daddy's gotta know list )


----------



## bigjohn

damezbullion said:


> hi there i will boil some hlc( outdoors ) and put in the buckets with a lid on just to take the solder off, when i come to ap it, im aiming to get it off quick and will cover with a towel outside my porch if it comes to leaving out over night, believe my my home is in top spec with white carpets, white walls and very expensive furniture( in my opinion ) the LAST thing i want to do is ruin my home, i am very anal about my property, and it is rented so i have the upmost respect for other ppls stuff, iv even had to purchase a hot plate of ebay to cook any ,material outside, but thank you for your concern, i know saftey is a very big aspect on this site and the whole subject, but as a young father of one, saftey is up there on ( daddy's gotta know list )




Glad to hear it  
Good luck!


----------



## damezbullion

thank you man, ill need more than luck to make this successful lol


----------



## nickvc

Damian if you want to heat small quantities of solution outside a secondhand or cheap slow cooker is a good investment, you can also get bucket heater jackets for larger quantitiies, make sure wherever your processing with acids that it's out of the way of children, pets and anyone who might stumble across it, even cold acids can wreck many metals and do a lot worse to people and wildlife.
I know your not stupid but stressing safety is essential so any newbie or would be refiner understands the risks and takes appropriate steps to avoid disasters.


----------



## damezbullion

nickvc said:


> Damian if you want to heat small quantities of solution outside a secondhand or cheap slow cooker is a good investment, you can also get bucket heater jackets for larger quantities, make sure wherever your processing with acids that it's out of the way of children, pets and anyone who might stumble across it, even cold acids can wreck many metals and do a lot worse to people and wildlife.
> I know your not stupid but stressing safety is essential so any newbie or would be refiner understands the risks and takes appropriate steps to avoid disasters.


thanks, thats a good idea the bucket jacket iv never seen these but a brilliant ideo none the less, i also bought a hot plate from ebay it should be with me today,a one plate ( stainles steel) 1000w plate for 9.99 Bargain believe me i a lil worried myself, iv been told respiratory mask wont even filter some of these gasses which is unnerving, plus the main wildlife we have here in the uk are pigeons, and they are now class as a rodent, meaning depopulation is always welcome lmao no that i instend to gas out any pigeon or pollute any of the habitats around me. i think its practice to keep fumes to a minimum any way even if you have all the fumes hood and ect, those fumes gotta go somewhere right


----------



## damezbullion

Gutted! hlc still didnt turn up today so no practicals, got a few more bits tho, im not sure the stannous is any good, i think it might have loads of undissolved powder in there with a tiny bit of water, do i just add water as i need it and it will gradually dissolve?


----------



## butcher

You can make up a small bottle of standard gold chloride solution to test the stannous chloride with, memory foils using the copper II chloride leach to remove copper, and after washing you can use HCl and bleach to get the gold into solution, the chlorine gas is easy to remove, this small bottle of gold chloride solution would work will tell you if the stannous chloride is still good, the stannous chloride has a shelf life, usually a little bit of free tin metal and a few drops of excess acid can help to keep it good a little longer, try the hard-ware store look for 95% tin solder, you can make your own stannous chloride with the tin solder and HCl, this way you can make it as needed, and with your gold standard solution you will be able to test the stannous chloride to see when it expires.

I would also drill a couple of holes at the edge of one side of the bottom of your bucket, this way you can tilt bucket to that side and drain out the last little bit of liquid a little easier.


----------



## damezbullion

butcher said:


> You can make up a small bottle of standard gold chloride solution to test the stannous chloride with, memory foils using the copper II chloride leach to remove copper, and after washing you can use HCl and bleach to get the gold into solution, the chlorine gas is easy to remove, this small bottle of gold chloride solution would work will tell you if the stannous chloride is still good, the stannous chloride has a shelf life, usually a little bit of free tin metal and a few drops of excess acid can help to keep it good a little longer, try the hard-ware store look for 95% tin solder, you can make your own stannous chloride with the tin solder and HCl, this way you can make it as needed, and with your gold standard solution you will be able to test the stannous chloride to see when it expires.
> 
> I would also drill a couple of holes at the edge of one side of the bottom of your bucket, this way you can tilt bucket to that side and drain out the last little bit of liquid a little easier.



the holes on the side of the bucket is a brilliant idea, i did think of it but no one seemed to have done this, buts seeing somone did mention it i will do it now.
also i found out the stannous i bought, contains a piece of tin inside( thats whats rattling ) i meassaged the seller on ebay, to find out he is actually one of your popular members on this forum, he advised me the tin would keep it fresh and to top up with hlc if runs out, to dissolve the tin.
i will do what you said when iv used this lot up, seems simpler and more efficent to hold a bit of tin than a load more chemicals.
how do you test you stannous can i ask?


----------



## nickvc

Damian the reason we suggest you keep standards of known solutions is that it tells you when your stannous has stopped working as well as what your test solution may contain.


----------



## damezbullion

nickvc said:


> Damian the reason we suggest you keep standards of known solutions is that it tells you when your stannous has stopped working as well as what your test solution may contain.


So would i be right in saying keep i tiny bit of gold solution in a bottle ans use that as mt tester for the stannous, when i stop getting a reaction the the stannous is duff, is this about right?


----------



## g_axelsson

Right on spot!

I make my stannous of tin with some antimony in it (old pewter bowl, 98% Sn 2% Sb) and it usually turns pale green just before it stops working. When really old it turns cloudy grey and sticks to glass really hard. I suspect it is oxidized into tin oxide, our old friend also known as metastannic acid.
One dollar for an old banged up pewter bowl in a thrift store sat me up with a five year supply of gold test solution. 8)

I've also made some stannous solution by dissolving the tin from a small circuit board (60% Sn, 40% Pb) and it worked but not as good as my ordinary test solution.

My test solution is three finger foils dissolved in 5 ml of fluid. You can barely see that it is yellow but it gives a clear purple colour when testing my stannous. It is better to have a weak testing solution than a strong, then you can easier see when the stannous starts to degrade.

Göran


----------



## damezbullion

g_axelsson said:


> Right on spot!
> 
> I make my stannous of tin with some antimony in it (old pewter bowl, 98% Sn 2% Sb) and it usually turns pale green just before it stops working. When really old it turns cloudy grey and sticks to glass really hard. I suspect it is oxidized into tin oxide, our old friend also known as metastannic acid.
> One dollar for an old banged up pewter bowl in a thrift store sat me up with a five year supply of gold test solution. 8)
> 
> I've also made some stannous solution by dissolving the tin from a small circuit board (60% Sn, 40% Pb) and it worked but not as good as my ordinary test solution.
> 
> My test solution is three finger foils dissolved in 5 ml of fluid. You can barely see that it is yellow but it gives a clear purple colour when testing my stannous. It is better to have a weak testing solution than a strong, then you can easier see when the stannous starts to degrade.
> 
> Göran


i like the the circuit board idea, i suppose not so practical as the others but to turn your byproduct into something you use is very resourceful , iv never heard of Pewter / Antimony, so i researcher it, very interesting, so how do you get the sb in the solution? or do you make it in the bowl? or cut it into peices? does the actual bowl its self contain 98% Sn 2% Sb? sorry bout all that sounded like 20 questions :s


----------



## g_axelsson

damezbullion said:


> i like the the circuit board idea, i suppose not so practical as the others but to turn your byproduct into something you use is very resourceful , iv never heard of Pewter / Antimony, so i researcher it, very interesting, so how do you get the sb in the solution? or do you make it in the bowl? or cut it into peices? does the actual bowl its self contain 98% Sn 2% Sb? sorry bout all that sounded like 20 questions :s


The circuit board as source of stannous was only to test the principle (I already had a board in acid for some tests) and tin is so cheap that you should not cheap out on that. Use proper chemicals as most of them are so much cheaper than losing a couple of grams of gold in the end.
The antimony is just a part of the pewter and I see it as a contaminant. At first it only drops to the bottom as a black powder and it clogs my pipette if I take fluid too deep from the beaker.
I prepare my stannous with a small beaker (10 ml), add 1-2 cm of HCl and with scissors I cut a bit from the bowl. If it totally dissolves I cut another piece until I have some tin left when the reaction stops. To keep it fresh for longer I take some saran wrap and cover the beaker and with the pipette I poke a small hole I use when taking stannous from the beaker.
Maybe it isn't exactly as described in Hoke but it is close enough and it works for me.

Göran


----------



## damezbullion

thats so simple, and effective, im going to have to try it, it must be what he has done with my stannous as it has some metal in there, should be anough for about 100 tests tho so shouldnt have to worrie to soon, one thing i am worried about is the weather its snowing where i am, all my delivery's are late, im not very impressed got me loosing my motivation sat here looking at all the stuff and no (hlc) lol , i found hokes hard to read and i need to read it again, im terrible with reading, i can read lots just dont take it in, iv got to read it a few times or even read it aloud, i got in on my daughters tablet et the min so i can read it in bed lol 26 going on 40 me lol


----------



## patnor1011

I talked to you over on eBay about it. It is enough for couple hundred of tests, that tin in there is to keep it fresh long time. You can top it up with fresh HCl after some time but as I said, it is something over 20ml. When you use one-two drops in each test you will have problem to run out. Standard solution is easy to make as Goran pointed out, few foils from card will be more than enough. I do have standard solutions made from Au, Pd and Pt and I used to sell it on eBay in small 10ml bottles but they are easy to make so there was not much interest in buying them.


----------



## damezbullion

patnor1011 said:


> I talked to you over on eBay about it. It is enough for couple hundred of tests, that tin in there is to keep it fresh long time. You can top it up with fresh HCl after some time but as I said, it is something over 20ml. When you use one-two drops in each test you will have problem to run out. Standard solution is easy to make as Goran pointed out, few foils from card will be more than enough. I do have standard solutions made from Au, Pd and Pt and I used to sell it on eBay in small 10ml bottles but they are easy to make so there was not much interest in buying them.


yes of course i wasn't say, chatting behind your back about it, i actually post the first post about the chloride before i messaged you, i totally understand what you done with the stannous , totally fine for me, and very happy with the product, i looked into your store have you ever thought of selling all the chemicals for refining? seems like it selling well at the moments as its a bit of a trend


----------



## butcher

I have bought testing solution from patnor1011, and was well pleased with his product, and the service, I would recommend him as a source, when you need them, He provides a good service to help members out:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=9158


----------



## damezbullion

butcher said:


> I have bought testing solution from patnor1011, and was well pleased with his product, and the service, I would recommend him as a source, when you need them, He provides a good service to help members out:
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=9158


thats brilliant,plus a good review from another customer,i use ebay, a lot,im also a seller and i was very pleased with the service,quick,deliver,item as described, and responds quick,yocant ask for more, it was just me not understanding the concept of stannous and the bit of tin in the bottle, all sorted now, plus mt stannous came in a bottle for easy( drops ) which was worth it alone, can wait to use it,( for me now its like a bag for life from the supermarket apart from its a bottle for life


----------



## damezbullion

got my ceramics today, now can Someone advise me, i have 16 cpu and they weigh in at 3lb is this about right it seems alot more eight than i expected, also,
check this out, i weighed them all, and some of them have a pin or 2 broken off so i did not count them but, one weighs, 89.0g and the other is 86.6 and they all weigh different , any views at all?


----------



## samuel-a

In terms of yield, I like to adress CPU's as yield per unit rather then per weight. But that's just me.
Anyways, anywhere from 300$ to 390$ worth of gold is possible for this lot.

-----------------------------------
*GNS - e-scrap yield list v1.0*
-----------------------------------


----------



## damezbullion

samuel-a said:


> In terms of yield, I like to adress CPU's as yield per unit rather then per weight. But that's just me.
> Anyways, anywhere from 300$ to 390$ worth of gold is possible for this lot.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> *GNS - e-scrap yield list v1.0*
> -----------------------------------


thats a nice figure i paid out the bottom for these, tbh i was dying to get them to follow your (ar) process but your digits mean im still sort off in the safe but we will see how it goes. iv also 9kg of ram to process id be happy to get 16g in a button, that would be all my chemical equipment and materials in a button, any more would be a profit, fingers crossed my (hlc) turns up tomorrow and we can get a start on it


----------



## butcher

Are we going to get see a show and tell with pictures and details


----------



## damezbullion

butcher said:


> Are we going to get see a show and tell with pictures and details


yes of course , all the way to the button, i should also cover a few different types of processes which will be nice, cant wait to start, hopefully the (hlc) is here in the morning and were all set to go


----------



## butcher

"hopefully the (hlc) is here in the morning"
Do you mean HCl ?

A tutorial of your process would be nice.


----------



## damezbullion

Thank you, i have just relised i have been using that the whole time, thanks for the correction,
yes ill do some tutorial, this whole thread is sort of my journey through, but its turn t a bitty messy for a tutorial so i will clean things up when im all done


----------



## patnor1011

damezbullion said:


> samuel-a said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of yield, I like to adress CPU's as yield per unit rather then per weight. But that's just me.
> Anyways, anywhere from 300$ to 390$ worth of gold is possible for this lot.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> *GNS - e-scrap yield list v1.0*
> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> thats a nice figure i paid out the bottom for these, tbh i was dying to get them to follow your (ar) process but your digits mean im still sort off in the safe but we will see how it goes. iv also 9kg of ram to process id be happy to get 16g in a button, that would be all my chemical equipment and materials in a button, any more would be a profit, fingers crossed my (hlc) turns up tomorrow and we can get a start on it
Click to expand...


Is this 16g estimate from 9kg of RAM? My notes and what I did so far indicate much less if that is what you expect from RAM only.
Or you mean with pentium pro's and else?


----------



## damezbullion

hey partnor, yes i was hoping 16g with 9kg of ram / 3lb-16 ceramic pp / 50g of pins and a handful of phone bits and sim cards.
any thing will make me happy atm im so eager to get started, ebay told me tomorrow my (HCL) will be here


----------



## zzz

Don't want to crush your expectation, but i think you'll get 7 to 9 grams if you refine entire lot, so also the gold in ram chip.
See you, gl.


----------



## butcher

damezbullion,

If are you planning on writing up a tutorial…
May I suggest you use spell check. 
Not using text lingo.
Not only will it make reading it easier to read, it can help to make it more understandable.
Copying what you write to a word program, and using the spell check will help.

Texting lingo is for teenagers; here we need the words written out for accuracy (many of us here are too old to learn the new teenagers text language, and using it here to explain a chemical process can get some one hurt.

Do the best you can with what you do, and as you say do it with passion.

P.S. Reading through the forum you will find where people have lost their membership to the forum for continued use of texting (instead of writing out the proper words).


----------



## damezbullion

i have read the forum sticky about language and i know all about it, i do try my best my common one is ppl not people, just habits tho, i do use spell checker as most as i can, but you'd be surprised at how many words are spelt differently on here, "there's a primes example ( spelt ) " its coming up that i spelt "spelt" wrong when its not, its past tense and English for spelled, i even googled it and its not lingo, "sulphuric and sulfuric" is another, one is apparently spelt wrong the same with " metabisulfite and metabisulphite"

i will do my best to keep the lingo out i wouldn't want anybody getting hurt because of me whatsoever
thanks


----------



## butcher

Thank you, as you know many members use translators to use the forum, this has to be terribly difficult for them, I really think our bad spelling and misuse, of language has to confuse them something awful, my spell check picked up on more words, than yours did apparently even in this last post you made.
All we can do is our best, and ask that you will do your best. (Doing it with passion of coarse... or not at all).
Some countries use the word sulphuric acid, here we use sulfuric acid, and so in my opinion either could be used.


----------



## damezbullion

yes of course i will, i have read your story butcher, and you are somewhat off an inspiring man, i hear everyone, i only listen to inspiring people,
i also found out you used a translator, i never would of guessed.
sometimes im completely unaware that half of us don't even speak the same language.
none the less i appreciate what all you guys are doing on here and i will try my best to keep in order.
thank you
Damian


----------



## butcher

Apparantly this member could not keep his mouth in order, and in doing so he has lost his membership.


----------



## samuel-a

butcher said:


> Apparantly this member could not keep his mouth in order, and in doing so he has lost his membership.



Who ?


----------



## FrugalRefiner

Sam,

It was Damian.

Here's why : http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=16976&start=20#p171982

Dave


----------



## samuel-a

oh...


----------

